# Catch of the day



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

My catch of the day..


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

having trouble posting pictures but was awesome day on the water tryed a new spot this morning. caught my first florida striper 1 redfish 8 white trout 1 largemouth bass 1 blackdrum .Tryed hard for some sheepshead just couldnt find them.And i live on garcon so they were all caught in brackish water blackwater.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I was wondering lol. Looks like a good day to me.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

sorry so many post the wife was trying from the phone and well you see ooops


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I want to catch a striper! Good job out there.


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

You mentioned sheepshead. Ive caught them off the I10 bridge. Had any luck in that area?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

no not over in milton i do very well over in pensacola cant quite penn them down here in the brackish caught 1 or 2 at a time but never a limit like i do in pcola


----------

